# Pen kit supplier



## mika2307 (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks to all the people who replied to my intruductory message. Here is my first questions. Do you guys know of any Pen kit supplier that have a great variaty of Pen kits? I have found online, but they all have just a few different kinds. And most of them are not to my liking. I see by the photos posted on this website that some of you have some really beautiful kits. Can you please advise me of where they were purchased?

Thanks in advance,

Mika


----------



## thewishman (May 9, 2006)

Mika, click on the links button on the top right hand corner of this page - lots of suppliers.


----------



## thewishman (May 9, 2006)

Oops. Look under the Vendors in Penturning supplies. The vendors are rated.


----------



## alparent (May 12, 2006)

I like WoodTurningz. They have all of Penn State stuff and they can also get stuff from HUT (Hut pens come from Berea) Don't look only at the website. If you like something from PSI or HUT they can get it. And alot of other stuff to. The best way to do it is to call them up.


----------



## JimGo (May 12, 2006)

Mika,
The three big suppliers of kits are PSI (http://www.pennstateind.com), Craft Supplies USA (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com), and Berea Hardwoods (http://www.bereahardwoods.com ... but look at http://www.arizonasilhouette.com for better pictures - the Berea web site isn't that great IMHO).  I strongly encourage you to request catalogs from each of them, as I am constantly finding new stuff in their catalogs that I didn't notice on the web sites (including some pen kits).  Also, the photos in the catalogs are inherently nicer than the ones online; assuming they are the same physical dimensions, a picture on your computer screen is about 72DPI, whereas the print pictures are at least 300DPI.


----------

